# Ice Bucket Challenge for ALS



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2014)

Flex Lewis takes the plunge

http://www.flexlewis.net/blog/flex-files-a-l-s-ice-bucket-challenge/


----------



## SheriV (Aug 17, 2014)

gah..I got hit with this three times in a week


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 17, 2014)

They were just trying to squash the tranny rumors.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 17, 2014)

I just bought a pool and jumped in after I just filled it, water was freezing but it felt so damn good, I wanna fill it with 10 bags of ice and lounge for an hour in it...


----------



## Devostator (Aug 18, 2014)

I would rather donate than get water poured on me


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2014)

We Can All Stop Making Ice Bucket Challenge Videos Because Chris Pratt&#146;s Is The Best

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelzarre...ris Pratts Ice Bucket Challenge video#1s6lgj1

Guardians of the Galaxy star and talented hair-braider Chris Pratt got around to jumping on the Ice Bucket Challenge bandwagon and filmed his own short clip.
Because he was nominated twice, Pratt decides to chug a little bottle of Blue Ice vodka, and even ices himself by downing a Smirnoff Ice (ick).
Then he gets gleefully doused by who appears to be his wife, actress Anna Faris, and a friend.
Gloriously drenched, Pratt challenges co-stars Gregory Smith, Nick Offerman, and Dave Bautista, so the next few days could be pretty entertaining.

Side note to any haters: It may seem pointless, but all of the awareness for ALS because of the Ice Bucket Challenge led to the ALS Association raising $13.3 million so far, compared to $1.7 million during the same time period (July 29 to Aug. 17) a year ago.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone ever want to see the toughest motherfuckers squeal like little girls go into a football training room after practice and watch them get into the ice baths.  I used to love it, after the pins and needles go away you feel kind of zen like for a while, then you get out and feel like you could run a marathon once the shivering stops...

http://youtu.be/0uXYh9odVWw


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 19, 2014)

This is pure class.....


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2014)

Triple H takes the "Ice Bucket Challenge"


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yawn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2014)

Lynda Carter


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2014)

http://guyism.com/celebrities/sexy-celebrity-babes-ice-bucket-challenge-compilation.html

The best thing about the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge other than the money it&#146;s raised is that so many sexy female celebrities have taken part, many in bikinis and bras. Here&#146;s a good chunk of them all in one wonderful video.

Many we&#146;ve already featured here, but if you missed out the first time now you get to see, in order, Sara Sampaio, Meghan Hardin, Katy Perry, Gigi Hadid, Gisele Bundchen, Britney Spears, Kylie Jenner, Kacy Catanzaro, Nina Dobrev, Brittany Snow, Iggy Azalea, Kate Upton, Camilla Belle, Anna Kendrick, Torrie Wilson, Jennifer Lopez, Karolina Kurkova, McKayla Maroney, Tara Reid, Bethenny Frankel, Anastasia Ashley, Gracie Tracey, Karina Smirnoff, Suki Waterhouse, Eva Longoria, Taylor Swift and Jaime King.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2014)

http://guyism.com/celebrities/ice-bucket-challenge-roundup-shakira-dr-dre-nicola-peltz-more.html

In addition to Shakira, Dr. Dre, and Nicola Peltz we&#146;ve also got Leryn Franco, Emma Roberts, Georgia May Jagger, LeAnn Rimes, Arielle Kebbel, Dave Grohl Dr. Dre, Lionel Messi, Stephen King, David Beckham, Lucy Hale, and Novak Djokovic.


----------



## SFW (Aug 21, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152286115082045


----------



## maniclion (Aug 21, 2014)

SFW said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152286115082045



At first I thought the water was so cold it sent her frizzy hair into two natty dreads then I watched it again and saw it was a wig...


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2014)

http://guyism.com/celebrities/jcvds-smoking-hot-daughter-van-damme-splits-ice-bucket-challenge.html

JCVD&#146;s smoking hot daughter did the Van Damme splits for her Ice Bucket Challenge

I don&#146;t even know for sure if the &#147;Van Damme splits&#148; is an actual thing, but now that I&#146;ve seen Bianca Bree Van Damme do the same splits for her Ice Bucket Challenge that her dad made famous that&#146;s what I&#146;m calling it.

Remember how cool it was when Jean-Claude Van Damme did those splits between two moving trucks for that one commercial awhile back? Yeah, this is like 132 times better than that. (Gorgeous girls in bikinis always win over anything else. Duh, it&#146;s science.)


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/vepisode/chr...y-bantha-milk-for-the-als-icebucketchallenge/

Chris Hardwick Bathes in Icy Bantha Milk for the ALS #IceBucketChallenge

Never fear, Nerdist fans! Our fearless leader heard Lady Sif&#146;s challenge to participate in the ALS #IceBucketChallenge. Chris Hardwick&#146;s answer is one only he could provide: straight from the deserts of Tatooine, he bathes in the icy blue milk of Banthas in support of this great charitable cause that everyone &#150; even young Professor X &#150; is supporting.

In addition to mastering the Force, lifting that Boba Fett helmet high in the air, and dousing himself in icy cold blue milk, Hardwick has extended the challenge to our pals Felicia Day, Wil Wheaton, and Neil deGrasse Tyson. Whether they soak themselves in the icy blue milk of the Star Wars universe or common ice water of Earth, it will be a great contribution to the ALS Association, which has raised $41.8 million since July 29th. You read that right. $41.8 million. Considering they were reporting $22.8 million TWO days ago, we&#146;d say the #IceBucketChallenge is doing amazing things to fund research and treatment of ALS.

As Chris said, California is in the middle of a terrible drought, so please make sure to offset your water usage if you go the H2Oooooh crap that&#146;s cold route. Keep an eye out for other Nerdist family members participating in the challenge. We&#146;ve seen quite a few videos from our friends, and every day there are more!

We would be remiss to not take a moment to acknowledge our editor on this video, Jason Milligan. Jason donated his fees associated with his work on this to ALS research in honor of his grandmother, Irma Muguira, who succumbed to the disease.

Have you contributed to the ALS? You can do so here on ALS.org&#146;s donation page.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2014)

Amy Adams and Henry Cavill

http://vimeo.com/104408762


----------



## maniclion (Aug 27, 2014)

Copy cat China decided to steal yet another idea from US but it got lost in translation, they're over there dumping steaming buckets of rice on each other for no charitable cause, they just want to be trendy...


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bonnie Rotten..       http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=adc_1409145423


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/just...mpaign Monitor&utm_term=well thats gotta hurt

21 Reasons Why The Ice Bucket Challenge Needs To End Right Now

Seriously, just donate the money. 

Because buckets are a lot heavier than you think:

6. A lot heavier:


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2014)

Vitaly Fateev.(ICE BUCKET CHALENGE)


----------



## Masterblaster (Sep 1, 2014)

Devostator said:


> I would rather donate than get water poured on me



This. The sad thing is some people are doing the challenge just because it's "in" and doesn't even know that it's for a cause. Do not nominate if you don't donate.


----------



## SFW (Sep 1, 2014)

Exactly. Saw some dunce rican slut post a video on my friends fb page. One, the water was warm. Two, she only did it for lewd comments on her large, brown aereolas that were exposed through her oversized (yet clingy) white tee. Urge to post snide comments on the video was overwhelming. I wanted to note that she was the product of slave and indigenous rape by spaniards, but felt that was uncalled for. The only ALS she understands is A Lotta Semen. 

Anyway, i read the other day that the als co founder was found drowned. Obviously God was displeased with the faggotry he helped create.
http://hollywoodlife.com/2014/08/19...ce-bucket-challenge-co-founder-dies-drowning/


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> http://guyism.com/celebrities/jcvds-smoking-hot-daughter-van-damme-splits-ice-bucket-challenge.html
> 
> JCVD?s smoking hot daughter did the Van Damme splits for her Ice Bucket Challenge
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2017)

RIP

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/m...-age-46/ar-BBFWto8?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

Anthony Senerchia Jr., who was an inspiration for the viral ALS Ice Bucket Challenge, died on Saturday at the age of 46, ending a 14-year battle with amyotrophic lateral sclerosis.

?He worked tirelessly to raise awareness for ALS and was directly responsible for the world-renowned Ice bucket challenge,? his obituary said, calling him ?a fireball who tried everything in life.?
Senerchia was diagnosed with ALS, commonly known as Lou Gehrig?s disease, in 2003.

?It?s a difficult disease and tough when you?re losing,? his wife, Jeanette, told the Journal News Media Group. ?Your body is failing you. But he was a fighter? He was our light. He made our life better.?

The ALS Ice Bucket Challenge went viral and raised $115 million during two months in 2014 ? money that went largely to fund research. And Anthony Senerchia played a significant role in getting it started.

When Jeanette Senerchia?s cousin, golfer Chris Kennedy, was nominated early on to participate in the challenge, it was not yet specifically connected to ALS. But when Kennedy passed along the challenge to others, he chose the ALS Association as a beneficiary because of Anthony Senerchia?s battle with the disease. It took off from there.

?What started out as a small gesture to put a smile on Anthony?s face and bring some awareness to this terrible disease has turned into a national phenomenon,? Kennedy told TIME in 2014, ?and it is something we never could have dreamed of.?


----------

